# Anyone tested at 10DPO negative and later had a BFP?



## mabel281

I tested today at 10 DPO and kind of dissapointed it was negative, I'm having stronger symptoms the last 2 or 3 days. Have you had and BFP after 10DPO? If so how long you waited?


----------



## AngelBunny

i was weird i had a freakishly early bfp just after ovulation, then they went away and i kept getting negatives, until about 12 dpo i started getting bfp again, they were still really faint tho! you arent out yet :flower:

heres my lines:

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/12-20DPOics.jpg


----------



## Coffee Lover

I got negatives on 9dpo, 10dpo & 11 dpo and then on 12 dpo I got my first faint positive..


----------



## seoj

I got my first BFP at 11dpo... but honestly, I didn't believe it was true as it was SO SO Faint and wouldn't even show on a picture.... if I'd tested the day before I'm certain I would have thought it was a BFN! I didn't really believe it was true till 13dpo when I confirmed with another brand of test. It def makes a difference. 

I would give it another day or two and try again. Maybe find out how much MIU your tests pick up... as the less the better. At 13dpo I tested with First Response EPT (the 6 days earlier kind) and there were two strong lines-- but my other cheapie dip tests were still very very faint pos+. 

Best of luck hun! Your certainly NOT out yet ;)


----------



## mabel281

seoj said:


> I got my first BFP at 11dpo... but honestly, I didn't believe it was true as it was SO SO Faint and wouldn't even show on a picture.... if I'd tested the day before I'm certain I would have thought it was a BFN! I didn't really believe it was true till 13dpo when I confirmed with another brand of test. It def makes a difference.
> 
> I would give it another day or two and try again. Maybe find out how much MIU your tests pick up... as the less the better. At 13dpo I tested with First Response EPT (the 6 days earlier kind) and there were two strong lines-- but my other cheapie dip tests were still very very faint pos+.
> 
> Best of luck hun! Your certainly NOT out yet ;)

I tested with a First Response EPT (6 days earlier), and couldn't see even a faint line, I even tried to imagine it, but it wasn't even in my imagination!!!:cry:
Thank you all for your words of encouragment, I'm pretty sure I tested positive with my first son at 10DPO, that's why it worries me this time not having one faint line yet, just trying to remind myself every pregnancy is different.


----------



## seoj

Every pregnancy IS different hun... you may have implanted a bit later with this one? Ya never know ;) 

Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!!!!


----------



## mabel281

Coffee Lover said:


> I got negatives on 9dpo, 10dpo & 11 dpo and then on 12 dpo I got my first faint positive..

Thanks! That gives me hope!


----------



## chezziepie

i had negative until 16dpo


----------



## babyhopes2010

i didnt get bfp to 12dpo then 11dpo with this one :)


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey,

I test at 9 and 10DPO and got major negatives... Waited a day and tested at 12DPO and it was a faint positive on a FRER but not a digi. FRERs are more sensitive.

Good luck!!!


----------



## mabel281

MRS_HJO said:


> Hey,
> 
> I test at 9 and 10DPO and got major negatives... Waited a day and tested at 12DPO and it was a faint positive on a FRER but not a digi. FRERs are more sensitive.
> 
> Good luck!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm thinking to wait and test again at 12DPO (Saturday), my hubby is going out of town for one week on Saturday, and I would like to give him the surprise before he is gone!


----------



## DMG83

:hi: me! I tested negative at 10dpo and only super faint-am i imagining it-line at 11dpo frer :thumbup: always hope!


----------



## srm0421

With my first son I tested positive 12 DPO and my second son I went to the drs at 10 DPO and it was negative, I tested positive at home at 12 DPO, this time around I got a positive at 9 DPO, it all varies for each pg. Good luck.


----------



## traceyann1980

I got bfn at 10 and 11dpo, missed my period and tested at 15dpo and got my bfp....I think I implant late as got a late bfp with DS and with my mc too.


----------



## WinterSnow

I tested on 10 dpo, 11 dpo - decided to wait until 13 dpo.
I have a short 26 day cycle, and my body is like clockwork. I got the FAINTEST (am I making it up, Faint?) the day my period was supposed to show (13 dpo). I don't know how long it would have taken to get a real line - from how faint it was I would guess 15 or 16 dpo! I couldn't event get it to show up on a pic to show the message boards for an opinon!
However, I had an appointment for something else and asked for a blood test ;) So at 13 dpo I got a positive blood test!


----------



## bonidee

I tested last week at the doctor's office and it was negative and then tested again yesterday and got a DARK positive.


----------



## Carebear512

With my son I got a BFP at 8DPO, this pregnancy I got BFN's until 11DPO and this time it's triplets!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Yes I tested negative on what to my best guess was 11dpo and then when I tested again on the morning of 13dpo there was BARELYYYYY a line there on the most sensitive test I could find (dollar tree) it was so so faint but enough to make me go and get a blood test. And my beta that day was 20.


----------



## Tampa

I have short luteal phase (9 days), and felt different that month, so tried at 10dpo - negative. I still felt different for a few days, but wasn't brave enough to test until 14 dpo - POSITIVE!!! And the faintest line you can imagine.


----------



## 40yearoldmum

I tested at 10 ddpo negative then again at 15dpo and got a faint positive


----------



## Shmead

I was negative every day until 13dpo


----------



## mabel281

Thank you all for your responses, I got AF today, I don't really know what happened, this morning I tested again and there was a very very faint line there (lighter than 12DPO) then later got AF, so I'm out. We'll start trying soon, and I'm positive I'll have good news in a few months! Wish you all H&H 9 months!


----------



## zb5

I did! BFN at 10 dpo on an IC, then the faintest faintest BFP on an IC on 12 dpo and confirmed with a faint but clearer line on a FRER on 12 dpo evening. :)

Some people get such early BFP's and it made me so crazy thinking, I should be getting a + by now!


----------



## Dingo1985

I had a negative HPT at 10DPO so didn't test again for a week and then got my positive. I'd just presumed I wasn't pregnant! I also had a negative blood test at 7DPO. You never know...


----------



## kayse

BFn on 13 and 14 dpo. took another test on 16dpo before going to a party because i didnt want to risk drinking and got my bfp


----------

